# Buddy and Roxie



## monklover (Oct 28, 2007)

Ok after 4 and 1/2 months of bonding Buddy and Roxie, they are finally bonded!
They are so cute together!

Buddy wanted to lie down next to Roxie so he moved her over and layed down. I guess Buddy likes Roxie's foot on his head!






Awww this is the life!





Yummy hay!!










Lettuce!


----------



## tundrakatiebean (Oct 28, 2007)

:biggrin2:yay for snuggle pics, I'm so glad they're bonded now!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats! They look wonderful together!


----------



## monklover (Oct 28, 2007)

It's a relief to finally see all of our hard work payed off! I love how they go everywhere together! 

When we first got Roxie, she somehow found out that she could climb one of our trees and there was a cool resting spot up there. Buddy had never figured this out. Yesterday, Roxie taught Buddy. I'm not sure how but it was cute. Roxie was standing under Buddy and Buddy was hopping up into the tree! SOOO cute! 
:shock::biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## monklover (Nov 1, 2007)

Some pics I took a couple of days ago!

Roxie grooming Buddy's back...





Attack Megan's shoe!!





Roxie grooming Buddy... again.





saying hi to eachother


----------



## MsBinky (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww look how adorable they are... :inlove:I love when they bond. It's so nice to see them so happy. :bunnydance:


----------



## monklover (Nov 1, 2007)

Yes it was sort of a random bond to... all of the sudden they got along really well and then we put them in the same cage and then.... poof! They bonded! :biggrin2:
... I guess it wasn't random though because it took 4 1/2 months!

Megan


----------



## monklover (Nov 9, 2007)

My camera hasn't been working for awhile but here are some pictures.











Exploring together:





Eating some weeds that they love:





Lying down together:





A cute picture of Buddy that I love:





More soon!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 9, 2007)

Great pictures, gosh they are so cute together. I can't wait for more pictures.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## monklover (Nov 10, 2007)

Some more pictures!

Laying down after a ton of running around: :biggrin2:





Some yummy stuff:





Notice the hole in the background that Roxie dug: 





In their hutch together:





Look at Buddy's funny face! Roxie has brown spots on her head because she was digging! :


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

I love how she's lazily laying her head on the cement! 

She has gorgeous eyes! He's so cute! they look really perfect together!


----------



## monklover (Nov 10, 2007)

Actually Roxie's eyes are half brown, half blue. The top half of her eye is brown and the bottom is blue! She is so unique! :biggrin2:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 10, 2007)

*I saw the blue down below. That's is so cool against her black eyeliner! The exaggerated eyeliner is just gorgeous too - she looks like a supermodel all made up for a shoot! *

*monklover wrote: *


> Actually Roxie's eyes are half brown, half blue. The top half of her eye is brown and the bottom is blue! She is so unique! :biggrin2:


----------



## Roxie (Nov 10, 2007)

That's because she is a supermodel!:bunny24


----------



## monklover (Nov 18, 2007)

I am charging my camera's batteries right now so not pics, but Buddy and Roxie have been up to some mischief!

About 2 days ago, Roxie started digging in one spot in our garden. There is a wall so there is no possible way to get out. We just let her dig. Then the hole turned into a burrow! It is probably about a 3 foot long tunnel for them.

Roxie also made a pathway for them to lay down. They get so dirty from the dirt! After they dig they lay down and groom eachother to get clean! :biggrin2:

Pictures..... tomorrow when my camera is ready! 

Megan


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 18, 2007)

They are adorable. Can't wait for the new pics tommarow!



I love Roxies eyes, and also how her eyeliner picks up Buddy's black spots. Its a very stunning combination.


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 18, 2007)

*monklover wrote: *


> Exploring together:


I LOVE how they look like the opposite of each other: where one has white spots, the other has black. a lop and a standard eared one. they are so cute, and i have to LOL at the foot on the head. grats on the bond!


----------



## monklover (Nov 19, 2007)

The burrow with the path:





Getting ready to go inside (look at that dirty face!)















And then.... he disappears!


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Nov 19, 2007)

AHAHA. I love their little burrow.

so funny.

they are so cute. I love those pics of bud!


----------



## monklover (Dec 8, 2007)

I haven't been able to update this in a long time because I have had a lot of school work but I can finally update it today!

The burrow Bud and Rox used to have, they filled it back in. It was pretty funny! I thought my dad had filled it in but knowone in my family did and I realized that Buddy and Roxie did! :shock: 

Now for pictures!

One of my most favorite pictures! Buddy sees Roxie eating hay and wants to join her!





Cute picture of Roxie:





Roxie knows how to groom Buddy! Just the way he likes it!





hopping over my leg:





Roxie exploring the chairs:















Buddy:


----------



## timetowaste (Dec 20, 2007)

update the bloggg!!! i love pictures of roxie and buddy, they are so perfect for each other!!!!!!!!!!!!


tracy


----------



## monklover (Dec 20, 2007)

Roxie doing a dead bunny flop!






Hannah holding Bud and Rox:





Getting into trouble:


----------

